# hiss and wah pedals?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone else's wah pedal quite noisy? I don't mean scratchy pot crunch noise, but hiss with swooshing as you rock the pedal? 
I have a lovely old vintage wah that's just been modded and cleaned up by a pro. But it has this annoying background hiss and swoosh. Really wondering if there's a problem or this is just something I have to live with.
I stuck up a mp3 here if anyone fancies listening and letting me know if yours does it too: http://www.mediafire.com/?bcebdp3sryp

Crappy recording I know, but just guitar (ES335) -> wah -> VStack Classic -> sound card.

Does your wah do this?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a vintage Vox wah and a modded Cry Baby. Neither one does that. As a matter of fact...I cannot recall playing any wah that does that.


----------



## gordster1122 (Oct 9, 2008)

i have a slash wah and it dosent do that


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

I had a BYOC Wah that did that...had to send 'er back to get fixed. I can't remember specifically if the pot or a cap was damaged, sorry ...doesn't really help much but hope you can diagnose it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. Didn't think it was normal, but you never know. 
Looks like I'm going to send it to Greg at solidgoldfx to have a looksee. if anyone can get it right it's him.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope, my plain jane crybaby doesn't do that.


----------

